# Aston Hall Hospital



## Goldie87 (Mar 30, 2008)

Visited here with Mr Sam and mattdonut. Quite an interesting place, but only got into one of the villas, the maintenance department, and kitchens. Mose could be done with a fair bit of climbing, but it was just too busy today.


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 31, 2008)

first propper explore with my new cam (D40) i managed to forget about the clocks change and get there over an hour late, sorry guys 

was almost a bit of a dissapointment heavily sealed buildings and those that we did get in were trashed to bits, and gutted i didnt see the pool






obviously not pikeys trashing the place they left the stainless stuff...






in the basement






me in a chair lift thing






huge turbo on the rolls royce genny






the walk in bath






pressure pump for the bath






the custom 'lift motor' shot






store hall






list of keys






now this i have decided is for the mentally deffeciant star wars fan, for whom a normal light saber is just not enough. this you can clearly see has larger girth for causing greater wounds and it can also change colour........or something along those lines 








dining hall






footy pitch



hoping to go back and see that elusive 500k pool.....


----------



## King Al (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice tour Mr Sam + goldie, like the light saber and the giant turbo


----------



## smileysal (Mar 31, 2008)

I like this, and seen loads of pics I've not seen before. I really like those pink tiles in the bathroom, and the Rolls Royce generator thingy. Very nice, Really like this place.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## carew (Mar 31, 2008)

i really like the look of this place.

i'm loving the huge turbo.  i want.


----------



## MD (Mar 31, 2008)

nice pics goldie.
thanks for driving im going to get myself a tomtom like yours later


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 31, 2008)

carew said:


> i'm loving the huge turbo.  i want.




it will never spool


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 2, 2008)

No problem mattdonut. Shame we didn't get to see the hydrotherapy pool and the hall, but was still a good day out


----------



## mat_100 (Apr 2, 2008)

the hydrotherapy pool is pretty cool but by far the best place is the assembly hall, which is in the same building as the pool.

A WORD OF ADVICE. KIDS ARE PLAYING AROUND A LOT AND SMASHING THINGS WHICH IS STIRRING UP A LOT ATTENTION FROM THE POLICE. 

ALSO SOME KIND SOUL HAS REMOVED MOST OF THE MANHOLE COVERS SO IF YOU DRIVE IN LIKE I DID BE VERY CAREFUL.


----------



## Mr Sam (Apr 2, 2008)

mat_100 said:


> the hydrotherapy pool is pretty cool but by far the best place is the assembly hall, which is in the same building as the pool.
> 
> A WORD OF ADVICE. KIDS ARE PLAYING AROUND A LOT AND SMASHING THINGS WHICH IS STIRRING UP A LOT ATTENTION FROM THE POLICE.
> 
> ALSO SOME KIND SOUL HAS REMOVED MOST OF THE MANHOLE COVERS SO IF YOU DRIVE IN LIKE I DID BE VERY CAREFUL.



yeah watch for them bigtime if you go in the dark some of them drop down 6 foot so watch your step


----------



## Kezza (Apr 2, 2008)

again, no invite!


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 2, 2008)

Kezza said:


> again, no invite!


I was having that convo by text with you until nearly midnight on Saturday remember! You said said you were not about until sometime after 5pm


----------



## smileysal (Apr 4, 2008)

Just been reading the Derby Evening Telegraph - again, and found this being planned for the former Aston Hall Hospital Site.

*RETIREMENT VILLAGE PLAN APPROVED* 

A Massive retirement village will be built on the site of a former hospital.

Developers have been given the go-ahead to demolish Aston Hall Hospital in Aston-on-Trent and replace it with 274 retirement apartments and bedrooms.

The rest of the report can be found here.

http://www.thisisderbyshire.co.uk/d...tentPK=20305545&folderPk=55129&pNodeId=124522

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## DJhooker (Aug 23, 2008)

wow love the bath with the sidedoor! gotta gets me one of them! hehe


----------

